# List of veg rabbits can eat?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

So far I have my list of:
Apples
Carrots
Cauliflower
Parsnip
Pear
Grapes
Bananas
Cucumber
Tomato
Kiwi
Broccoli

Everywhere I look says different so I thought you may be able to help me. Saw the list on here but it doesn't mention some that I have found such as kiwi


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Most of that list should only be fed on the odd occasion so I'm not sure what you are looking for tbh.

A veg list should comprise of green leafy veg (like spring greens) and herbs.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

What sort of greens? I want to make sure I buy the right stuff. I know lettuce is a no no and cabbage on the odd occasion but what other sorts of greens can you buy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> What sort of greens? I want to make sure I buy the right stuff. I know lettuce is a no no and cabbage on the odd occasion but what other sorts of greens can you buy?


Spring greens, cauliflower leaves, Artichoke leaves, Curly Kale (not too much as it is high in calcium), Fennel, Rocket, Spinach (only occasional).

Herbs that you can feed:

* Basil
* Coriander
* Dill
* Mint (peppermint)
* Parsley (high in calcium)
* Oregano
* Rosemary
* Sage
* Thyme


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

aarrrr spring greens! im gunna get bowls to put it in or would you suggest scatter feeding it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> aarrrr spring greens! im gunna get bowls to put it in or would you suggest scatter feeding it?


Up to you really, I feed veg in bowels


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i think bowls as otherwise stuff may not get eaten and go funny


----------



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello, Are Carrot tops (the leafy part) good for Rabbits?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

andyboo said:


> Hello, Are Carrot tops (the leafy part) good for Rabbits?


Tops are better for them than the carrot


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my guys love grass! 
this list is pretty extensive 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/39071-rabbit-foods-whats-safe-whats-dangerous.html

If you've got a garden its well worth growing them some veg and herbs my guys loved home grown rocket which was pretty easy to grow and so was kale oh and sage, sage is so vigorous


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> aarrrr spring greens! im gunna get bowls to put it in or would you suggest scatter feeding it?


I hang mine from screws in the shed most times so its off the floor enough to move  
They have to work for their food in the evenings, a bordem breaker that keeps them entertained for a while 

*Heidi*


----------



## andyboo (Feb 24, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Tops are better for them than the carrot


Thank you


----------

